# Solved: Itunes music wont load to Ipod



## sunnyi75 (Apr 17, 2013)

I purchased Ipod touch 2nd gen off ebay. Seems to work great. I have never used one before but got manual off apple site. I had an Itunes account on my laptop that my daughter use to use. I added songs to the library by importing files. The files are there and will play. I sync'd my Ipod but when I press music it says "no content". Do I need to delete all content from Ipod because there is some old owners info on there..email etc? Do I need to delete the Itunes I have and install a new one? Am not too tech savy when it comes to problems like this and like I said I have never used an Ipod before so I dont know if I am doing everything I need to do. The manual didnt seem to help much...nor did Itunes help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Do I need to delete all content from Ipod because there is some old owners info on there..email etc?


I don't know if you need to do it, but the first thing I'd do if I bought a used iPod Touch is to reset it to the initial state. (And I would have done that before selling one.  )


----------



## sunnyi75 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I will reset per manual instructions. Appreciate the answer.


----------

